# Shovelers Needed In Maryland



## SmsSnowPlowing (Nov 2, 2006)

Bel air, Sparrows Point and other areas.


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

do you have any need for a plow or salt spreader? Might be interested, I have a 2002 350td, 9ft boss(with wings), and 8 foot spreader

Paul 443-807-0450


----------

